# Piano Coffee Table



## maybedave (Mar 4, 2014)

This is my first attempt at furniture, and I have much to learn.

First, credit where credit is due...

I got most of the building "plans" from this instructable. Thank you to the author, sosclosetsandfurniture.

And Steve Neul, senior member of this forum, thank you for your wonderful advice when I thought I had ruined my finish for good!

For detailed descriptions, check out my Imgur post.


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty cool, but the missing "tooth" is drawing my eye....


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*player piano?*

You need a player piano hidden and have it turn on when someone comes in the room.

Very nice table. I assume there is a story being the missing key.

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the "missing tooth", precisely because it draws the eye to this unique and thoughtful design.
I have made several coffee tables with functional glass tops over unique but otherwise non-functional surfaces.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very cool Dave! 

I've seen a lot of shadow box tables but your use of piano parts was a stroke of genius.

Nice work.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is like a COFFEE TABLE SHADOW BOX!! I like it!!!!!!!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cool. I love the design the your execution looks awesome.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## maybedave (Mar 4, 2014)

jharris2 said:


> Post deleted


Huh?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was cruising instructables and posted a link to your table only to realize you already had.


----------

